# BFN on test day, then BFP on Clearblue Digital a Few Days Later????



## Dawn (May 5, 2002)

I had 2 blasts transferred and after feeling very sick, but still having some bleeding (which I had last time and got BFP and beautiful daughter), tested BFN (borderline/faint) on test day. 

Didn't think I was, but hubby insisted on doing another test! Tested a few days later with Clearblue Digital and got a PREGNANT! Chuffed to bits, so phoned the hosp to get a 6 week scan appointment, and still getting sickness and no bleeding since last test. 

Then DH insisted on doing another test (before scan) and again it was borderline I think neg, he thinks pos?? 

It is Monday now, and got a scan on Wednesday, has anyone else had this and made it to scan with BFP and lovely heartbeat(s)? 

Clutching at strawers, still taking Pregnacare, aspirin, Selenium, cyclogest pessaries and a chinese brew, which helped me stop bleeding - worked when I had bleeding up to 12 weeks with my daughter last time. 

This is our 6th and probably final attempt, and really really want a little brother or sister for our little girl. 

Any hope?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi hunny, It's hard to be sure of these things as i can't see ur tests!! BUT if you had a BFP on a clearblue digital and still have no af then i'd say this looks very good hun   The digital tests measure more hcg than the line tests too.... what brand line test did you use Some of the cheap internet ones are not very reliable at all   

Keeping     for you hunny  

Sam xxx

P.s~ What tx have you had this cycle just being nosey


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Were you using different hpts as they can detect varying levels of the HCG hormone ?  Also, had you had anything to drink before the fainter one ?

Clearblue (standard and digital) are reliable so it all sounds very promising...I'm sure everything will be ok   Is there any way you could get BETA hcg blood test as this will show the exact level of hormone in your blood ?

Fingers crossed for a lovely strong heartbeat at your scan  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Dawn (May 5, 2002)

Thank you!  The other test was a First Response, and yes, I had been drinking loads of herbal tea and it was later in the day, would that make a difference?

My treatment was bog standard IVF (long protocol at Lister - as was my 5th attempt) with 2 blastocysts transferred on day 5.

Still no sign of AF - but really don't want to get my hopes up. 

Did have a real tightening in my tummy and was starting to get convinced, but that has subsided, just getting little twinges, but know that could be anything.

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it is driving me mad!  Have told all friends it didn't work (on test day), don't want to update them otherwise, just in case in still hasn't.

A confused IVF'er signing off xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey huinny, Drinking loads of herbal tea and doing the test later in the day could deffo make a difference!!! Can u contact ur clinic again and go for a blood test today I know the clinic were at offers them for £35, which is a bargain for ur sanity if u ask me!!   
Going to be thinking of you tomorrow hun     Gotta say again if u had a + on a clearblue digital then i think ur intitled to get a little excited but i understand why ur being cautious too   

Loads of luck babe, go on give me some hope and pull a BFP out of the bag hunny         

Sam xxx


----------



## Dawn (May 5, 2002)

I will be at the hospital this time tomorrow, so will hold tight! Trying to think positively, without getting too excited, having had 4 failed ones before, that is what I am used too.

Fingers, toes etc etc crossed.  Wouldn't it be lovely to tell friends that the message they got a couple of weeks ago was in fact wrong?!!!  Ohhhhhhhhh, I hope so.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

It would be amazing hun!!   Here's hoping.... keep us informed hun      

Sam xxx


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

Wishing you loads of luck for a positive result tomorrow.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.   

Jannie xx


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh *Dawn*, how confusing....Good Luck with your test tomorrow, x   
*samanthamoon*, I tried to pm but it wasn't allowed for some reason! anyway can i ask if the £35 blood test is in London as I have only found really expensive ones so far.
Many thanks, and good luck with your treatment when it begins in 6 weeks
xcazacan


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you good luck for your scan today - hope it's good news


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Dawn~ Loads of luck for today hunny PUPO         

Cazacan~ I pm'd you yesterday hunny but not sure if you got it.... it's not sorry it's at the ISIS clinic in colchester, although not that far from you  

Sam xxx


----------



## Dawn (May 5, 2002)

Thanks for all your lovely replies.  Scan this morning showed a sac but no heartbeat, so it wasn't meant to be after all.  

Just waiting for the biggest AF of my life - aghhhhh.    

Am going to go for this again, can't give in!  We have already forked out for 6 private goes, so maybe do ES this time, still at the Lister, and keep our fingers and toes firmly crossed!  

Thanks again, and wishing you all lots of success and happiness.

D xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh dawn i'm so sorry    are they sure that theres no hope I mean i know at early scans you don't always see a heartbeat depending on how early they are....  

Either way     Thinking of you hunny 

Sam xxx


----------



## Dawn (May 5, 2002)

No way now how now.  Did blood test to confirm and levels are right down.

Lets see what 2008 brings - maybe I need an even year, Megan was born in 2004??!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Realy sorry dawn    Am always around if u ever need an ear hunny  

Sam xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Dawn 

Take care of yourself
Natasha


----------



## Cazacan (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh *Dawn*, having followed your journey, I am so sorry. 
xcazacan

*samonthemoon*, tryed to pm you back but I think the love hearts at beginning of your name are confusing my computer! thanks for the info xc


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah they do that hunny   if u click on my name on a post that i write it'll take you to my profile, if you scroll down on there it will give an option to send this member a message.... Any probs just let me know on here   

Sam xxx


----------

